# jabberd2 start fails silently

## maartenf

Hi,

I try to run the jabberd2 server but it fails silently:

```
# /etc/init.d/jabberd start

 * Starting Jabber Server ...

 *   Starting router (/etc/jabber/router.xml) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Starting sm (/etc/jabber/sm.xml) ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Starting s2s (/etc/jabber/s2s.xml) ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Starting c2s (/etc/jabber/c2s.xml) ...                                                                            [ !! ]

```

The c2s.xml file contains the following:

```

  <!-- Log configuration - type is "syslog", "file" or "stdout" -->

  <log type='syslog'>

    <!-- If logging to syslog, this is the log ident -->

    <ident>jabber/c2s</ident>

    <!-- If logging to syslog, this is the log facility

         (local0 - local7)                        [default: local3] -->

    <facility>local3</facility>

    <!-- If logging to file, this is the filename of the logfile -->

    <!--

    <file>/var/log/jabber/c2s.log</file>

    -->

  </log>

```

I expect "/var/log/jabber/c2s.log" to be full of error messages telling me what I did wrong. 

But this file does not exists. "/var/log/jabber/" contains a single file ".keep_net-im_jabber-base-0" that is empty.

I also tried setting log type to "stdout" or "file", but without any visible results.

-- edit --

I re-emerged jabberd2 with debug, and ran /usr/bin/jabberd -D.

Now I have a lot of debug information, and from that I have understand that c2s dies because the router refuses a bind request.

If I google on that error, all similar causes have the router first complaining it can't bind (usually because it is already bound to something). But I don't see anything like that.

What would be the solution to this problem?

```

...

C2S : Wed Mar 25 11:04:56 2009 [notice] connection to router established

S2S : sx (client.c:168) prepared stream header: <?xml version='1.0'?><stream:stream xmlns:stream='http://etherx.jabber.org/streams' version='1.0'>

C2S : sx (env.c:75) plugin initialised (index 1)

ROUT: Wed Mar 25 11:04:56 2009 [notice] [127.0.0.1, port=50256] connect

SM  : Wed Mar 25 11:04:56 2009 [notice] module 'iq-last' added to chain 'sess-end' (order 1 index 1 seq 0)

ROUT: sx (env.c:75) plugin initialised (index 0)

SM  : Wed Mar 25 11:04:56 2009 mm.c:197 preloaded module 'status' to chain 'sess-start' (not added yet)

C2S : Wed Mar 25 11:04:56 2009 [error] router refused bind request (409)

S2S : sx (client.c:175) tag 5 event 1 data 0x0

C2S : Wed Mar 25 11:04:56 2009 bind.c:70 initialising resource bind sx plugin

ROUT: Wed Mar 25 11:04:56 2009 [notice] [127.0.0.1, port=50257] connect

SM  : Wed Mar 25 11:04:56 2009 [notice] module 'validate' added to chain 'in-sess' (order 0 index 2 seq 0)

ROUT: Wed Mar 25 11:04:56 2009 router.c:904 accept action on fd 5

SM  : Wed Mar 25 11:04:56 2009 mm.c:79 processing config for chain 'sess-end'

ERROR: c2s died.  Shutting down server.

JBRD: Got a signal... pass it on.

JBRD: It was a TERM.  Shut it all down!

```

----------

## maartenf

Ah, I changed c2s.xml: <c2s><id> into my fqdn. Reverting it to c2s fixed the problem.

The fqdn is put in c2x.xml: <2cs><local><id>. And also in sm.xml: <sm><id>.

Hope this helps someone   :Laughing: 

----------

